

What if (3D printing) metal follows the same path as plastic? - ChuckMcM
http://www.mmsonline.com/articles/what-if-metal-follows-the-same-path-as-plastic(2)

======
ChuckMcM
So some progress on the 3D printing of metal. Apparently you can get one of
these machines for $750,000 plus or minus depending on options. As the price
gets lower and the rate gets higher, this changes a number of machine shops.
Very cool stuff.

